# tile and hardwood install



## gcrbama (May 3, 2008)

i live in elberta, al. i grew up in orange beach. i have been installing tile and hardwood floors since 1994. i just wanted to put the word out there. if anyone needs a reference i have plenty. chances are, if you are from the area, i can show you a job within one mile of your home. i do work for a few builders and a few stores in the area. even if you weekend warriors need some advice on your project, im always checking the forum. you can pm me or just call (251)979-8107 PFF member discount 

thanks, jeremy


----------

